# 30-30



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i was thinking about buying one but diden't know how much i shood pay and was wondering if they only come in lever acton


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I don't know exactly what Marlin is charging for their lever guns, but H&R/NEF chamber their Handi-Rifle for it. About $225 I think. And of course Thompson/Center chambers the Contender for 30-30 also. Both of those are break action single shots.


----------



## Spades (Dec 30, 2006)

Marlin is a good brand for Lever Action 30-30's. And im not sure if they come in different kinds then lever action... sorry.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that I have seen a pump action 30-30 before made by Remington. I believe its what my sister-in-law shoots for deer season.


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

ac700wildcat is right. I have seen older Remington 7600's in 30-30. The 7600's are pumps. A Marlin 336 in 30-30 is a very fine gun and think that you would be very pleased with it. I bought a "Like New" 336 today for $250.00 at a local gun shop. It was bought by a man back in 1986 and he had only fired 6 rounds through it. So good ones at a good price can be found, but I did wait 2 years to find one this nice. If you are in close, brushy areas they work great. Maybe out to 150 yards. Some people claim 200 yards, but that may be a stretch! I think that 200 yards would be pushing it unless you loaded your own ammo. Then it would still be a very good shot. The 336 is a lever action rifle, by the way.

Scott


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I found my 336 in .30-30 after looking for three years. I haven't even been able to fire it, and I probably won't get to until I get back in a few months. $240

I haven't named her yet:










By the way, FishnNut1956,

The new LeverEvolution ammo released by Hornady takes the effective range of the lever .30-30 out to 250 yards. The only reason a lever-action rifle is so inherently inaccurate is because you have had to use flat-tipped bullets to keep from setting off the primers in front of the bullets in the tube. The new Hornady ammo has a flex-tip, to keep its shape without being stiff enough to set off the ammo in front of it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm working on a buddy that has the same 30-30 as in the picture. He can't shoot a rifle for crap and the one he has keeps jamming up on him when he has tried to shoot it. I'm guessing I'm gonna get it from him for $125-$150


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

gray squirrel said:


> i was thinking about buying one but diden't know how much i shood pay and was wondering if they only come in lever acton


Marlin 336 is a _superb _deer rifle - I think it a better choice than a handi-rifle. Expect to pay around $300 new, anywhere from $150-$300 used. New price above for the 336W; you can certainly pay more.

I acquired a 336W second-hand on a trade this year. Added my 4x scope, and put four deer in the freezer. Wonderful rifle - short, handy, shoulders nicely, good trigger, accurate, mild to shoot, good-looking and absolutely hammers the deer if I do my part. Two of the four deer were bang/flops, DRT; the other two ran a bit. One I'd hit too far back, last rib, caught some gut; I simply levered in another round an shot her in the neck when she stopped. The other was hit through heart/lungs, he made it about fifty yards in a semi-circle.



Cleankill47 said:


> The only reason a lever-action rifle is so inherently inaccurate is because you have had to use flat-tipped bullets


Balony - FP bullets are plenty accurate, and levers aren't _inherently inaccurate_. I shot an honest 2" group with my 336 the day I bought it (Rem 150gr CL). It would be fair to say, that levers aren't _generally _as accurate as bolt guns, but bullet profile isn't the issue. Besides, we're talking fine differences; at deer hunting ranges a lever is fully as capable a deer rifle as a bolt gun.

30-30 Marlin is good to about 175 yard or thereabouts; past 200 you need to factor in bullet drop. Zeroed at 150 yards it is <2" high at 100, and <4" low at 200. New over-priced & much-hyped Hornady ammo adds another forty-fifty yards to that. I've never shot at anything past about 90 yards.


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

Cleankill47, somebody else told me the same thing the other day. I'm glad to hear that an ammo company is trying to improve on what has been a great deer rifle.

By the way, that's a beautiful rifle. Looks about like the one that I purchased the other day. Older 30-30's this clean are getting real hard to find, but you and I proved that, with time, they can be found.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

Marlin 336 are great. I paid about $280 new here in OK at Wally World of all places. Anyway, don't like getting guns there but was in the market for a 30-30 and it was a nice price for the money I had. If you can get it I would opt for a Winchester '94 but as far as I know production has stopped. However, don't let that hamper your search. Older '94s are better. Also, be cautious people want to charge an arm and a leg for them now. Price has to do with difficulty to find but with about 15 million out there there should be no reason someone is asking $750 for new in the box. Sorry personal experience I had.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Dickbas said:


> http://Jennifer-Lopez-Doing-A-Huge-Black-Man.info


DUDE that aint right...giving a link to a porn site thats not right...hope the admin have fun with this one :eyeroll: :lame:


----------

